
New Amazon Drones Will Charge Your Car While You Drive - prostoalex
https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/amazon-ev-drone-charging-while-you-drive
======
amatecha
Docking is a pretty interesting idea. I was thinking, could it just drop off a
battery that rests in the dock, and then the drone comes back to pick it up
later? Docking works too, but occupies the drone for the duration of charging.
Maybe less total energy consumption for travel, though.

